
Show HN: Uncap – Map Caps Lock key to any key or any key to any key - susam
https://github.com/susam/uncap
======
susam
I've added a Features
([https://github.com/susam/uncap#features](https://github.com/susam/uncap#features))
section to the README file of the project that describes why I wrote this tool
when several methods to map keys on Windows system already exist. Quoting it
below.

"The following list briefly describes some of the features of Uncap.

1\. Map Caps Lock key to Escape key on a new Windows system with almost no
effort. Just download and double-click. This is the primary reason why Uncap
was written. This tool was written for users of vi editor who like to map
their Caps Lock key to Escape key for convenience.

2\. Map any key to any key, multiple keys to other keys, or disable keys using
command line arguments. No additional file or script is required.

3\. Enable, disable or modify key mappings without having to reboot the
Windows system.

4\. Disable key mappings easily by stopping Uncap.

5\. It is a single-file executable. It is very lightweight. The executable is
only about 60 KB in size. It occupies about 1 MB or less of memory, and
negligible CPU while running.

There are several other methods and tools available on Windows to map one key
to another. But none of them seem to have all five features enumerated above.
For example, editing Scancode Map registry value requires the Windows system
to be rebooted after every change. On the other hand, AutoHotKey requires an
additional script file to be written. Therefore, Uncap was written to support
all five features described above."

